# Whats keeping my bike heavy?



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I've got an 08 52cm Six 13.

I weighed the bike and it came out to 19.4.:cryin: 

Components are Force with Red cranks and GXP bb. 

Cassette: Sram PG1070

Brakes: Tiagra (going to replace with Rival)

Handlebars: Easton EC90, Stem: 

Vision Tech Sizemore

Fork: C'dale Ultra

Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XP

Seatpost: C'dale C2 

Pedals: Look Keo Sprint

Wheels: Shimano SH-R500 (haven't got to upgrading yet)

Tires: Conti GP4000 S

The only major parts left are wheels and fork? Is it just that the Six 13 is a heavy frame?

Suggestions?

Thanks!
-Lee


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

wheels and fork...

r500s are probably around 2kg.... no big deal to drop to a reliable set of ~1450g wheels, so thats around a pound right up... and it'll be a lot better wheel too...

ultra fork is around 560g, so depending on your riding style and weight, u can drop around 260g off that too... (easton ec90 slx) or around 160g off a reg premium off ebay...


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

+1 on the wheels and fork.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That seatpost is a boat anchor. There are lots of good, light carbon posts, or you can get a Thomson and have the best seatpost AND a very respectable weight.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 seatpost , i replaced mine with a 3t . best upgrade on my bike


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Seat post was my next thing. Didn't realize that was so heavy. I never really had a reason to remove it. So I never checked it out.

Want to go with the Thomson Elite. I got the setback one on my mtb.

Wheels, I was thinking on the Neuvation M28 Aero 4's. 

Fork...I haven't even thought about that.

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Wheels, I was thinking on the Neuvation M28 Aero 4's.


The R28's are a little lighter due to the aluminum rear hub.

Asad


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The back end of my bike seems to have a bit of heft.

The carbon wrapped post weighs about 250-270 grams? The Thomson Elite I want is about 195 grams. Will that make a big difference?

The R28 Neuvos are 1620 grams...my R500's are 1900. Its 80 something gram difference...its about half pound difference.

Is it possible to get it down to 17lbs without spending 1k?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

forget Neuvos... while cheap, they're not that good... taiwanese hubs and spokes...

1620g if they really are that, is not that light either and u will end up upgrading...

i built an inexpensive set of ac350 rims with quality hubs that was below 1400g. now that's a weight savings, the wheels look beautiful and they're high quality!

500g grams off wheels can be had without going to carbon! (or 1k)

post? every bit helps! but no, no a massive difference... for now i would put that $100 towards the wheels were u will feel the most difference - its always the best upgrade u can make for your bike.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Any specs or link for the wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

really should have posted a thread about them, but most here only care about carbon these days... edge in particular!

heh

Specs: ac350 rims ~370g - can use the more available nio 22 rim @ 380g
Spokes: front and NDS are sapim lazer, DS wheelsmith db14
Nips: WS alloy (red)
Hubs: AC micro front 58g, Hope pro3 rear 268g
build was front: heads in radial front 28h, 3x rear 32h

overall weight sans skewers and rim tape = 1384g. You can certainly go with a lighter rear hub, eg, campag record would have been 35g lighter.

due to the heads in lacing, the nice wide flanges of the hope hub and the spokes used, the wheelset is both light and stiff with the reliability of 28/32 spokes. The wheelset just feels great tho, really light and easy to spin... likely due to the light rim and high spoke count.

myself, i'm on 34mm alu rims in 18/24 triplet configuration with db14 spokes for durability and stiffness all around - only 1520g

highly suggest you speak to rruff, ergott and ligero and sus out a quality build for around $600... good for an all round ~1400g build.. and the hubs will last you for your next set of rims, carbon if you like!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Wooo...those wheels look pimp!

Anything closer to 400 and 1500 grams?


----------



## holstein71 (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG a bunch of dorks...you are talking grams here...take a poop...biggest improvement in weight you'll make..


----------



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

holstein71 said:


> OMG a bunch of dorks...you are talking grams here...take a poop...biggest improvement in weight you'll make..


+1 - $6 - quick trip to chipotle and you're done - massive weight saving. shitting blood though.....


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

tattooedtriathlete said:


> +1 - $6 - quick trip to chipotle and you're done - massive weight saving. shitting blood though.....


But WAIT!

Now, from the makers of Oxy-clean, the amazing CHIPOTLAWAY! Now you can wash the blood right out of your underwear, saving you hundreds of dollars, and you can still enjoy your chipotle!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

haha, what? i don't even know what chipotle is/does. Seriously, if you don't think there is a difference b/w custom ACs and crappy neuvations or shimano R500s you're crazy. Big quality difference for starters, smoother, and easily rebuilt with conventional spokes. The other stuff i agree with. I've got 22cm of Thomson seatpost sticking out of my level TT that i got cheap simply b/c its 410mm. Never did cut it, can't be stuffed.


----------

